
It's an Epidemic - fogus
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/its_an_epidemic/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2FihdT+%28Dilbert+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
127001brewer
If you don't actively moderate comments (which can be very labor intensive),
then why have them at all?

Comments can enhance an article (or discussion), but most times they seem like
a subtraction.

------
groby_b
He still is upset that people called him out on his misogynistic rant, isn't
he?

